# This amazing gentleman is a feel good story.



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Wonderful humanitarian story.

Plus, the old guy is a tribute to the healthful aspects of 'walking'!


----------

